
Ask HN: Good Tutorial to Run Django+Nginx+GUnicorn in Docker - tkd
I am looking for a complete and descriptive tutorial on how to run a django project with nginx,gunicorn and postgres in docker!
======
mjhea0
Check out this tutorial >> [https://realpython.com/blog/python/django-
development-with-d...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/django-development-
with-docker-compose-and-machine/)

It details how to use Docker to run a Django project (along with Nginx,
Postgres, gunicorn, and redis) both locally and in the cloud.

\--

For more on deployment, check out
[http://www.fullstackpython.com/deployment.html](http://www.fullstackpython.com/deployment.html)

\--

Cheers!

------
aprdm
Check out my repo: [https://github.com/andrecp/django-tutorial-docker-nginx-
post...](https://github.com/andrecp/django-tutorial-docker-nginx-postgres)

Exactly this tech stack, step by step :)

